# Black vs. White V-cubes



## flee135 (Jul 28, 2008)

At Nationals, I was able to try the new V-cubes, including the black 5x5. It turned really really horribly, and I just assumed it was because of the color of the plastic. I only tried one, however, so it may have been that one cube. After watching Nakajima's most recent video of the 5x5 average of 5, I'm starting to think that the black V-cubes are probably just as good was the white ones. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 28, 2008)

The black V-cubes are made of the exact same type of plastic as the white V-cubes. The black ones are made by melting the white plastic and adding chemicals to it to make it black. 

Apparently this process makes the black V-cube feel different enough for people to notice it although it is actually made from the same type of plastic.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 28, 2008)

The one I tried didn't even feel close to the white ones. It could barely turn... perhaps someone just tightened it?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 28, 2008)

or it was new?


----------



## Chaoscuber (Nov 17, 2008)

why am i the only one to not be able to get onto the v cube website, i can go to any other website i want except v-cubes.com . some plz tell me how to get [email protected]@@@@@@######!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaoscuber said:


> why am i the only one to not be able to get onto the v cube website, i can go to any other website i want except v-cubes.com . some plz tell me how to get [email protected]@@@@@@######!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Stop bumping old threads to ask a question you've already asked elsewhere.


----------

